# [closed] homeverzeichnis doppelt nutzen

## henrynick

Hallo,

eine rein prinzpielle Frage:

Kann man 'Home' und 'Swap' doppelt nutzen? Zum Beispiel für Debian und Gentoo zusammen?

Oder beißt sich das mit der Rechteverwaltung?

Gruß

HenryNick

----------

## kernelOfTruth

solange du beides nicht auch für Suspend-to-disk nutzt und mal vergisst die Suspend-Signatur zu resetten (Datenverlust !)

sollte es keine Probleme geben

"beißen" könnte sich die user-ID wenn diese nicht die gleichen sind in Gentoo und Debian (ein gängiges Beispiel ist Fedora, wo das im Gegensatz zu Ubuntu 

nicht automatisch umgestellt wird und man sich nicht in KDE, Gnome, etc. anmelden kann)

----------

## bas89

In Gentoo heißt der KDE-Ordner .kde4/ und in anderen Distris oft .kde/, das wird zu Problemen führen. Lässt sich aber wahrscheinlich lösen. Swap lässt sich generell zusammen nutzen. Man benutze bloß kein S2Disk.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> In Gentoo heißt der KDE-Ordner .kde4/ und in anderen Distris oft .kde/, das wird zu Problemen führen. Lässt sich aber wahrscheinlich lösen. Swap lässt sich generell zusammen nutzen. Man benutze bloß kein S2Disk.

 

jupp - einfach einen symbolischen Link von .kde4 nach .kde setzen  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe früher /home auch mehrfach zwischen verschiedenen Distributionen verwendet. Es gibt da doch hin und wieder schon mal Probleme, wenn die Programmversionen zu sehr auseinander differieren. Und einfachsten Fall suchen Firefox und Thunderbird nur nach neuen Addon-Versionen nach einem vermeintlichen Update, aber ich kann mich auch düster an wildere Komplikationen erinnern.

Ob das heute noch immer so ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Trotzdem würde ich nicht unbedingt Gentoo ~amd64 und Debian old-stable mischen.

----------

## bas89

Richtig. Ich habe mein Home von Gentoo auf Fedora umgezogen, und nun nach der Rückkehr zu Gentoo ließen sich in Chromium die Suchen nicht mehr ausführen (Suchverwaltung komplett leer). In Fedora war es Version 9. So habe ich auch in Gentoo nun auf 9 (~x86) aktualisiert und es klappt wie es soll. 

Also Faustregel: Alt->Neu geht i.d.R. auch über Distributionen hinweg gut (es gibt Ausnahmen, bspw. KDE)

Neu->Alt vorher in jedem Fall Backup machen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe mir seinerzeit so beholfen, dass ich nur die echten Datenbestände auf einer eigenen Partition hatte (Bilder, Musik, Dokumente, etc.). Die dotfiles selbst sind nicht sonderlich gross und brauchen nicht zwingend eine eigene Partition, vor allem, wenn man ein gesundes Backup hat. Den Bildern ist es egal, mit welcher Programmversion man sie anzeigen lässt.

----------

## bas89

Die große Bequemlichkeit am Nutzen eines gemeinsamen home-Ordners ist, nicht alle Einstellungen neu machen zu müssen (gerade bei KDE sind das gerne sehr viele  :Smile:  ).

----------

## henrynick

... bei mir hat es etwas länger gedauert mit der Antwort - dumm, wenn einem immer die Arbeit in die Quere kommt. 

Das Leben könnt so schön sein ohne malochen ...

Tja - ist dann wohl doch nicht so einfach mit der 'gemeinsamen Datenbasis' für verschiedene Distributionen. Im Moment 

habe ich sowieso etwas schlechte Karten, da ich bei der Installation meines derzeitigen Systems mich bei Partitionierung 

nicht besonders helle angestellt habe ... ich habe zwar genügend Platz und sogar freien Platz, den ich im Moment aber 

nicht benutzen kann, da ich keine Partition mehr anlegen kann   :Mad: 

Nachfolgend mal den derzeitigen Stand meines Speicherplatzes (bitte um Entschuldigung für die dämliche Werbung per popup

für den Bilderlink - ich habe das erste mal ein Bild auf die Art und Weise zu Verfügung gestellt): 

```
root@bifrost:~# df -h

Dateisystem          Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/sda2              19G  6,0G   12G  35% /

tmpfs                 996M  4,0K  996M   1% /lib/init/rw

udev                   10M  644K  9,4M   7% /dev

tmpfs                 996M     0  996M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1             1,9G   61M  1,7G   4% /boot

/dev/sda5              92G   15G   73G  17% /home

```

[IMG]http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=fc79c2-1295894743.png&size=thumb[/IMG]

Jedenfalls sollte ich erst mal Sicherungen von meinen Daten machen und dann werd ich die ganze Kiste wohl oder übel neu

formatieren und installieren müssen ... Apropos Datensicherung, hat jemand eine schlaue Idee, wie man Altdaten von Sylpheed 

wieder zum lesen zu Verfügung stellt? Ich habe von früheren Installationen komplette Kopien der Datenbestände unter Home auf

CD/DVD gebrannt. Wie kann ich die wieder einlesen? Einfach ins Verzeichnis kopieren?

----------

